# Urgent [Discus Sick]



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

24 Hours ago I noticed a scratch on my Discus's eye. 12 hours later [over night] his eye became hazy. After work his eye became worse as it is now buldging. I think it is pop-eye. At this time my discus is in one corner, his color is much darker & his fins are clamped. Being worried I set up my 5 gallon quarteen tank [ temp at 86 ] all ready for him. However, I am not shore if I should move him to it yet. OH: I also have Maracyn & Maracyn 2 ready to go. Should I move him now or see how he is in the morning. I am scared I may stress him out more if i move him to quarteen, but then again I may I may lose him if I do not. Please help me.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Well i could not wait any longer. I pulled my dicus out of the tank and put him in quarenteen with marcelyn 1&2. We can only see what happens over night.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope it goes ok. Nothing is worse than finding your most prized fish with a disease. Popeye could be due to several reasons so I think you are doing the right thing by isolating him and using both Marycins. Do you think he got the scratch from some driftwood or from another fish?

Good luck!


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Hope it goes ok. Nothing is worse than finding your most prized fish with a disease. Popeye could be due to several reasons so I think you are doing the right thing by isolating him and using both Marycins. Do you think he got the scratch from some driftwood or from another fish?
> 
> Good luck!



I think from either the wood or the slate i have in th tank.


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

hope he is going well 
i would have QT him also


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Discus update*

My Discuss is starting to get better. His fins are not clampped, & he is no longer a dark. His eye is almost back to its normal size, However he eye has a slight haze to it. He is eating small amounts (1-2 worms 2-3 times a day ) He has been in quarantine for 5 days so far. I am undecided if I should put him back in my tank OR leave him in quarantine for another 1-2 days for a total of 7 days which may give the eye enough time to fully clear up. I have started to use T.C Tetracycline for the past 3 days. I do 50% water changes every 24 hours. ***ANY other suggestions would be appreaciated that I can do in order to speed up his recovery****


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I would keep him there for a few more days, and do less water changes so that you are not wasting medication. Glad he is doing better, how big is he? Sound like ~2in?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> I would keep him there for a few more days, and do less water changes so that you are not wasting medication. Glad he is doing better, how big is he? Sound like ~2in?




He is about 4-inches big. { still a baby } I agree. I am going to give him a little more time. Thanks.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Update*

I put my discus in back in the tank after 7 days of treatment. He has been in the tank for 3 days and seems to be doing well. He still has a slight haze to his eye, but it lessens every day.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats!!! Way to go.


----------

